
Twitter pledges to update public policies after Trump threatens North Korea - davesque
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/25/16364048/twitter-pledges-to-update-public-policies-after-trump-threatens-north-korea
======
davesque
I know it's a slippery slope, but I seriously questioned whether or not
Trump's account should have been censored after he claimed North Korea
wouldn't "be around much longer." I actually felt concerned for my safety and
for the lives of military personnel that might get pulled into a conflict. I
don't think Trump's tweets represent any kind of strategy that shouldn't be
interfered with. They only represent the possibility of an unthinkable tragedy
which would take place over nothing -- the whims of immature men with outsized
egos. They are "newsworthy" to be sure. But so would be the deaths of people
in Seoul and wherever else if North Korea decides to initiate a conflict based
on a provocative tweet.

~~~
freedomben
I agree with your analysis, although I tend to think that humans aren't well
qualified to decide when it's proper to censor/silence others and when it's
not. We're too easily corrupted and blinded by preconceptions,
presuppositions, ideologies, and our current political views.

For that reason I tend to think we shouldn't play around with silencing
people, even tho I agree that it's pretty hard to do in this case.

